# [SOLVED] glxinfo (and other OpenGL apps) fails: BadValue

## jody

On my relatively newly installed workstation, there seems to be something wrong with my OpenGL.

When i start glxinfo, for instance, i get:

```
 $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  150 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)

  Value in failed request:  0x0

  Serial number of failed request:  85

  Current serial number in output stream:  86
```

All other OpenGL applications give the same or similar messages (e.g. "couldn't create GL context for visual x24"

My opengl is set to nvidia:

```
 $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

This is the nvidia-related output of lsmod]/b]:

```
$ lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia_drm             45056  3

nvidia_modeset       1077248  3 nvidia_drm

nvidia              18624512  83 nvidia_modeset

drm_kms_helper        192512  1 nvidia_drm

drm                   524288  6 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm
```

My graphics card is [b]GeForce GTX 1080 Ti

How can i fix my openGL?Last edited by jody on Tue Sep 24, 2019 1:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Are your user in video group?

----------

## jody

After adding the user to the group 'video' and restarting the workstation OpenGL seems to be working correctly now.

Thanks!

----------

